# 10-18 Fish Cookout! (Specks, Spanish, White Trout, & Tripletail)



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Over the course of the past three days we've accumulated a bunch of fish for a cookout at my apartment today! Took a while to get lunch going considering I didn't get up until 1:45 & Johnny didn't get up till past 2, but by 2:30 we were well underway to cooking our delicious feast! I cleaned all the fish, Mitch was in charge of frying the white trout & prepping the spanish/tripletail for blackening, I got the specks ready for the oven, & Johnny was the grillmaster. A half hour later we were ready to eat! Broiled parmesan-crusted speckled trout, Cajun-fried white trout sandwiches with lettuce, muenster cheese & tartar sauce, blacked Spanish, & blackened triple-tail sure made for an AWESOME meal for the three of us! :chef:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure looks tasty. Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Sure looks tasty. Nicely done :thumbup:


Glad you think so Smarty. I'm starving right now just looking at those pictures.... haha. Where ya been man? Haven't seen any posts from you in a while!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Salivating!


----------

